# Sàn gỗ công nghiệp INDO-OR ID8090



## khosango (19/10/21)

Sàn gỗ công nghiệp *INDO-OR ID8090* cốt lõi xanh nhập khẩu từ Indonesia. Bề mặt sàn gỗ được cán lớp ô xít nhôm, chống trầy xước và độ ẩm hiệu quả. Sàn gỗ phù hợp lót bất kỳ đâu trong nhà bạn, nhất là các cửa hàng hiện nay đang có nhu cầu cao làm đẹp lại sàn nhà nơi kinh doanh. Sau một thời gian khá dài nghỉ do dịch bệnh bùng phát, đã đến lúc làm điều mới mẻ cho cửa hàng của bạn bằng sàn gỗ INDO-OR ID8090. Khách hàng sẽ có trải niệm tốt hơn khi sàn nhà được làm mới sau một thời gian dài. Dĩ nhiên là khách hàng sẽ bị thu hút hơn với điều mới mẻ này, khi bạn làm điều mới thì sản phẩm của bạn kinh doanh cũng nổi bật hơn trong cách trang trí gian hàng sản phẩm.
*


Gía có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời điểm*
Không chỉ sàn gỗ được dùng lót sàn nhà, mà ứng dụng sàn gỗ còn đa dạng nơi lắp đặt nữa. Bạn lắp sàn gỗ trên vách tường, chính xác là dùng sàn gỗ ốp tường như các loại gạch trang trí hay giấy dán tường. Vách tường nơi bạn ốp trở nên sạch và ưa nhìn hơn. Sự đồng bộ khi bạn có nhiều ý tưởng khác nhau với sàn gỗ mà bạn trang trí theo ý thích cho ngôi nhà, hay cửa hàng, văn phòng ...

*Kho sàn gỗ Tô Hiến Thành*
243/1/33 Tô Hiến Thành, P.13, Q.10, TP.HCM
Hotline sẵn sàn tư vấn cho bạn: 091 8888 965
*Tham khảo dành cho bạn: *sàn gỗ


----------

